# Fear Theory



## charmedimsure (Apr 14, 2004)

Here's a thought...I think my IBS problems deep down are stemming from fear...I'm not facing my fears and so my body is on autopilot and is facing them for me, trying to get my attention perhaps. I'm just not talking about my fear of getting sick without a bathroom, I'm talking about core fears...abandonment, rejection, betrayal etc.What do you all think about that theory? Does that resonate with any of you?


----------



## AlmostFamous (Apr 11, 2004)

I think so. I think initially my anxiety started up because I was burying my emotions. But then as I dealt with those emotions, my fear became about having stomach issues while I'm out. Like my anxiety was about something real (my emotions, things going on in my life) and have evolved into fearing something intangible (the idea of getting a panic attack while I'm out). That probably doesn't make sense.


----------



## Rosanna Thomas (Oct 13, 2004)

I believe that several things created my IBS, but the one thing I do know (and doctors have told me) is I internalize stress. Unlike some I bottle emotions, minimalize trauma, and overall care for others more than others care for me. I think life took its toll and IBS was the way of letting me know my body couldn't handle it anymore. With the initial diagnoses 7 years ago I saw a G.I. specialist regularly, along with a Biofeedback specialist, and a therapist to work out past abuse. My IBS has been dormant for 6 years, but resurfaced in the last 2 months. During that time I got divorced, met a new guy, moved into the new guys home, worked part time, and am starting school at the Culinary Institute. Again, too much on my plate. A lot of additional stress and break through feelings of unresolved guilt and past abuse issues seeping through in my current life. Although I am a firm believer that diet changes can help I also truley believe that as much as IBS is affected by foods it is just as much affected by the conditions in our life and how our body copes with that.


----------



## patjack (May 23, 2000)

I have been in therapy for 13 years for anxiety, depression, but mostly fear! I get into a state of sheer terror and feel I have no control. I know it is from past issues in my life, but I have to still fight it daily! I am on medication and I have improved, but I know it is what set off my IBS! Life is very hard, but I keep on working at it! If you experience fear, do you feel you have any control? I wish you all well! Patjack trishj46###msn.com


----------

